# 2.0 8v 200hp



## birdman3 (May 21, 2003)

hey, i have a 94 golf w/ the 2.0 8v. i want to mod it out to about 200 hp but i want it all na. could anyone suggest a good starting place to research the ifs ands or buts dealing with a project like this? i would like to specifics about the engine and what it can handle. also i would like to hear any ideas of where to find quality non bolt-on parts.
thanks


----------



## Guvs97JettaGT (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (birdman3)*

When you do it, tell us all how ok?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (Guvs97JettaGT)*

20v head swap, forged internals (fully lightened, balanced), solid lifter conversion w/ insane amounts of duration on the cams, increased displacement and compression, ITB's or short runner intake, standalone, no aux. components like A/C or power steering...etc., etc.
It won't really be all that driveable, but it'll sure make a lot of power. You might as well go with a turbo setup for a third the price, and a drivable car.


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (VW97Jetta)*

Yep. 200 n/a is an insane goal. It's not a vr.
Massive amounts of headwork (20 V head, of course), and a bore/stroke out to 2.2 litres (probably safe if you're not going FI). All that, coupled with lightened/knife edged crank will probably boost you up to 200 chp, with 308 or so duration cam.


----------



## birdman3 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (obvious510)*

thanks for the input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenGolflll (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (birdman3)*

2.0, cam, chip, intake, camgear, exhaust, header, under drive pulley
And some NAWWWZZZZZ (75shot) should put you up to 200hp and realistically, only cost you a total of about $2500. for everything including a ZEX nitrous Kit, w/gauge, purge, fuel pump booster...
or you could just go turbo, or neuspeed Supercharger...


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (GreenGolflll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolflll* »_2.0, cam, chip, intake, camgear, exhaust, header, under drive pulley
And some NAWWWZZZZZ (75shot) should put you up to 200hp and realistically, only cost you a total of about $2500. for everything including a ZEX nitrous Kit, w/gauge, purge, fuel pump booster...
or you could just go turbo, or neuspeed Supercharger...

Why didn't I think of No2? Hmm. Must be losing it.


----------



## Guvs97JettaGT (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (obvious510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obvious510* »_
Why didn't I think of No2? Hmm. Must be losing it.

Cause the guy said Naturally Aspirated, thus No Nawz.


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (Guvs97JettaGT)*

toss a 16v head....do some crazy work.....11:1 compression on 104 gas.....ITB's.....uhmmmm that would be fun.....







(day dreaming)


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (j.Connor)*

Take the ABA block and increase bore 1mm
Install Forged ABF 11.1:1 Compression pistons
Ditch heavy rods for forged H-beam units
Match ported and honed 16V head
Valve Job 
278deg Cams
Individual Throttle bodies
Stand alone ECU (SDS,Tech3)
Race Header 4-1
This setup should get you close to 200WHP. This is ultimatly my goal


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (birdman3)*

ITB's big cams, a true 2008 or 2032 cc, worked head, standalone, headers, balanced and lightened everything - any its quite possible. the 20V head is not really a necessity. But be prepared to spend some $$$ - do lots of research - ask WolfGTI - he's been researching this alot.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (pumpkin02)*

You could make 200hp on a naturally aspirated 2.0 by making it forced induction


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (Scracho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scracho* »_Take the ABA block and increase bore 1mm
Install Forged ABF 11.1:1 Compression pistons
Ditch heavy rods for forged H-beam units
Match ported and honed 16V head
Valve Job 
278deg Cams
Individual Throttle bodies
Stand alone ECU (SDS,Tech3)
Race Header 4-1
This setup should get you close to 200WHP. This is ultimatly my goal









werd, and I bet you get ~200bhp with a 50mm intake. No need for this 20v head talk.
Now to do it with 8 valves would be pushing it...


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (PAGTI91)*

Dood you ever looked at the 8v head, what a joke. Look underneath it, it is even smaller then it looks! I mean you could chop the intake manifold (upper) and put some huge intake on thier, hehe.
I guess that is what Itb are for.


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (fluxburn)*

Heh. I have 2 8v heads, just chillin. Trying to sell em.


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_
werd, and I bet you get ~200bhp with a 50mm intake. No need for this 20v head talk.
Now to do it with 8 valves would be pushing it...

Way too much hype over 20V head. I've been doing some research and from what I can see the trouble install vs. performance gain is hardly worth it. Nobody has made that much more power on a 20V/ABA over an ABF setup that would seem viable to do this swap. Maybe for bragging rights


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (Scracho)*

I'm sure someone has one.....but how many 16v 2.0L's normally aspirated are pushing out over 200WHP - nitrous excluded.....


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (VW97Jetta)*

http://www.bertilsengines.com/....html
Write a check, 8v 200HP N/A 
http://www.bertilsengines.com/images/prod02.jpg
VW kit cars make a reported 265 Hp N/A with 16v head. 
My motor listed below made a quoated 190 on the stand when built but I have not seen the sheet so that number is worth well nothing. Someday I will take it around to a dyno - need to do some jet tunning anyways.


----------



## RTW Rally (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (birdman3)*

I have no clue what kind of power Im putting down but it sure does feel good. I balanced the bottom end and have this stage 12 TMTuning head w/a 291 deg. piper cam.


----------



## aatap (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (RTW Rally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RTW Rally* »_I have no clue what kind of power Im putting down but it sure does feel good. I balanced the bottom end and have this stage 12 TMTuning head w/a 291 deg. piper cam.


Did you say STAGE 12? I am assuming this a race engine?


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (aatap)*

Solid lifters? 291 =


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (RTW Rally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RTW Rally* »_I have no clue what kind of power Im putting down but it sure does feel good. 

And at the end of the day feel is what counts. I have often wondered if we could do a number called HP area and Torque area, that would be the area below the HP and Torque Lines rather than some peek number in a place no one drives like 8500 RPM. 
I am totaly happy with my motor it does it job well I could ask no more. 
Derek


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (dbottles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbottles* »_http://www.bertilsengines.com/....html
Write a check, 8v 200HP N/A 
http://www.bertilsengines.com/images/prod02.jpg
VW kit cars make a reported 265 Hp N/A with 16v head. 
My motor listed below made a quoated 190 on the stand when built but I have not seen the sheet so that number is worth well nothing. Someday I will take it around to a dyno - need to do some jet tunning anyways. 

Hmmm.....I didn't know those were street legal?


----------



## aatap (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (RTW Rally)*

I'm still curious as to what a STAGE 12 head port entails? And at what price?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (aatap)*

TM Tuning used to have some good write-ups on their site about their head and throttle body porting and such, but it seems to have gone away with their new website








Trying to remember from the website awhile back, I think they use some really oversized valves and aggressive porting - supposed to run really well in the upper RPM range, but crappy low end. Hopefully RTW can elaborate since he actually has it....


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Money + Money*Money = 200hp 8V NA. What about a good ol' pair of 48 DCOEs, with a displacement of 2.1L. 290+ cam. Good headers and full exhaust system. High compression pistons. Ported, gasflowed and bigger valves. Balanced internals. Now we talking.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (chopWet)*

People run a camm that makes it 200hp, but I guess you have to change the pistions. They are racing camms though, so its all high end power with no low end. But low end sucks anyways right.


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_People run a camm that makes it 200hp, but I guess you have to change the pistions. They are racing camms though, so its all high end power with no low end. But low end sucks anyways right.

I'd like to see a cam that went from 115 to 200. 
What is it...a 359?


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (obvious510)*

They use them in those smaller indy cars I thought. Am I trippin?


----------



## rednekdubbin (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

find a formula 3 motor and you got it.


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (rednekdubbin)*

Huge Cam specs and higher compression would certainly produce more power, but big cams require heavy valve springs, solid lifters. Not to mention that you would need ARP head studs to help hold that shiz together. Because of the increase in power you would need to port and polish that head, intake manifold, throttle body; otherwise you would starve that motor for air. Trying to achive this kind of power outa an 8v is everyones dream, but few and I mean few have done this! I don't dare to ask what kind of money they spent. I had my 8v just over 200WHP, but it cost me over $2500.00 for a turbo kit!








Now I'm going N/A baby! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ABA/16V Here I come!










_Modified by Scracho at 7:01 AM 10-30-2003_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Scracho)*

I think you just need to create a aba 16v with ITB and build the full engine and get 250 na. I mean maybe you can get away with no pistions and rods and only valves and valve springs and camm.
I have heard insane extremes of people pushing these motors. Over in the FI forum, they run to 9k rpm on stock valve springs hahah! That is just solid nuts. But then again on my NA aba I have run all the way to 7k more then once.... I kno not much power gains, but I love how it gives a boost when hitting the next gear if you ride it all the way.... its like drugs. It reminds me of the 84 toyota celica 16v... that thing rev`d like a champ.
And I am sure we would all dyno are cars more often, if it did not cost 200 bucks a dyno!!!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

$200??? Damn...I can get mine done for like $50....


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (Scracho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scracho* »_ I don't dare to ask what kind of money they spent. I had my 8v just over 200WHP, but it cost me over $2500.00 for a turbo kit!









It cost about $7500 or in my case I hunted down a used motor for $3500. So why not turbo? It is all about the rules. I want a Gp2 car not a Gp5 under the SCCA rally rules; so no turbo. Besides my car sounds better than a turbo car. Sound is worth $5000 - right.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (dbottles)*

you should go to Pep Boys... buy one of those Flux Capacitor's. That may help


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*

this thread is funny


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_this thread is funny









What's so funny about it ?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

just how 200HP NA is thought of as a walk in the park, thats all


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_just how 200HP NA is thought of as a walk in the park, thats all

I agree it definitely not cheap or a walk in the park - but then neither of those is the reason I am doing my motor - I like my power linear and I don't want so much power I totally overwhelm my suspension - so the NA buildup will do me just fine. Although I know FI will always be faster.


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_just how 200HP NA is thought of as a walk in the park, thats all

No kidding! After I build my ABA/16V I'll be completely satisfied if I can muster up 170WHP.







I did the turbo thing, I'm more of a linear power kinda guy myself.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (Scracho)*

My 8v quest for power. 
so far 120 whp 128 wtq
mods:
Engine: 
Block: 2.0 ABA block
head: CIS 8v big valve head.
head has a mild porting job, including 3 angle valve job and port matching (intake and exhaust)
Cam: 276 schrick cam, TT cam gear.
Transmission: 4K transmission and light flywheel.
Exhaust: Brospeed header, no cat, tt 2.25" piping free flowing muffler.
Intake. Ported counterflow head , K&N dropin filter and custom ram air.
Jacobs Energy team (computer and coil) plus magnecore 8.5mm spark plug wires.
AMS computer chip (digi II) 
All sensors are brand new.
future mods. 
stage 3 Cross flow head. with upsize valves. (TT +1mm valves)
Ported short runner intake attached to 3" Trottle body. 
Convert to digi I 
Cat cam 282 race cam
I am hoping for 135 whp @ 7000 rpm.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (kickster)*

god, just by a rice rocket instead!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_god, just by a rice rocket instead!

Nice intelligent post. !


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_god, just by a rice rocket instead!

worst...post...ever.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_You could make 200hp on a naturally aspirated 2.0 by making it forced induction









I was just going to say the exact same thing.








It's just so much easier, and it'll put a smile on your face either way.


----------



## cyberay9 (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (birdman3)*

how about a ramjet strapped to the roof???


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

What does your comment mean? 

_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_god, just by a rice rocket instead!


----------



## HK1980 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (kickster)*

12:1 high comp bottom end,built top end*specific camshaft,Stand alone ecu/fuel management,individual throttle bodies..with proper tuning ...200 hp..sure


----------



## Half-gallon (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (birdman3)*

man just go turbo.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (Half-gallon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Half-gallon* »_man just go turbo.

word, i mean, i honestly wouldnt care about the pride part of making 200whp NA, which i bet no one on this board would make, save the hair on yoru head and just run 10 psi adn youll be happy, all the money you gonna spend on the NA thing and you coudl have had a kick ass stand alone and turbo kit and been pushing like 250whp realiably everyday


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (D Wiz)*

The word that often pops-up in these arguments is "linear". You know what? Keep the compression @ 10:1 and you'll have the same car you had before, but with a big kick in the ass. 
A 200 hp N/A 2.0L is going to be WAY less linear than any turbo car. The turbo gives you a fat chunk of usable torque, which will put you ahead of the N/A guys.
I seriously don't see the reasoning behind all motor setups, other than the challenge.


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_The word that often pops-up in these arguments is "linear". You know what? Keep the compression @ 10:1 and you'll have the same car you had before, but with a big kick in the ass. 
A 200 hp N/A 2.0L is going to be WAY less linear than any turbo car. The turbo gives you a fat chunk of usable torque, which will put you ahead of the N/A guys.
I seriously don't see the reasoning behind all motor setups, other than the challenge.

Built up N/A motors just sound mean. I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I agree with you for the most part


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (ylwGTI)*

The challenge _is_ the appealing part of the whole thing.....I mean, bumping up HP significantly on a 2.0L 8v engine without forcing air into the damn thing takes some doing. It's not cost-effective, but then again, neither is modding your car.
With that being said, I can't wait to see what a 200+WHP Jetta feels like.....turbo, of course.....


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
I seriously don't see the reasoning behind all motor setups, other than the challenge.

for street cars, I agree bro. Fast/maxed out all motor cars are close to unbearable to drive, loud as he11 and lumpy. BUT, you ONLY have to worry about the motor, not some secondary FI system.
When it comes to fast all motor, I would rock an ABA16v or 9A 16v or a VR6. I like 8v's but their purpose is for daily driving/rally, not speed. Getting an all motor 8v to 150whp is great, but its still not fast! 
A stage 4 G60 puts out 165whp, from a 1.8 8v, and I guarantee its quieter/faster than 99.59% of ALL all motor ABA...
So, unless you have rules to follow or an all motor fetish, I say stay away from making a "fast" all motor 8v.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (PAGTI91)*

If you think you are going to make 200whp on a 8v w/ pump gas or even race gas. Forget about it. Here is Scirocco53's dyno chart and this is a full out race motor running 14:1 compression, solid lifter cams and ohh yeah...its a *16v*


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_If you think you are going to make 200whp on a 8v w/ pump gas or even race gas. Forget about it. Here is Scirocco53's dyno chart and this is a full out race motor running 14:1 compression, solid lifter cams and ohh yeah...its a *16v* 









Is this on ITB's ?


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (WolfGTI)*

It is on ITB's, standalone (i think DTA) He's going back to the dyno soon and see if he can hit 220whp. He had a few problems with the car on that dyno session. I think he has over 10 hours of dyno tuning into that car also


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (kickster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickster* »_My 8v quest for power. 
so far 120 whp 128 wtq
mods:
Engine: 
Block: 2.0 ABA block
head: CIS 8v big valve head.
head has a mild porting job, including 3 angle valve job and port matching (intake and exhaust)
Cam: 276 schrick cam, TT cam gear.
Transmission: 4K transmission and light flywheel.
Exhaust: Brospeed header, no cat, tt 2.25" piping free flowing muffler.
Intake. Ported counterflow head , K&N dropin filter and custom ram air.
Jacobs Energy team (computer and coil) plus magnecore 8.5mm spark plug wires.
AMS computer chip (digi II) 
All sensors are brand new.
future mods. 
stage 3 Cross flow head. with upsize valves. (TT +1mm valves)
Ported short runner intake attached to 3" Trottle body. 
Convert to digi I 
Cat cam 282 race cam
I am hoping for 135 whp @ 7000 rpm. 



I dont understand you guys. You all seem hell bent on making hp on 8v's w/ big cams and crazy port work. With all the money you dump into the 8v you could easily have made 160-170whp with a 16v. 
This is a 2l 16v I build, p&p head, autotech cams (they idle like stock), tt downpipe/cat and 2.25" exhaust, digi 1 w sns chip, lightened flywheel. It drives like a stock motor with a sh*t load more power. BTW: the a/f chart looks screwy cuz it was my first set of chips. The dyno was to get a good a/f chart for my new set of chips. Should be over 150whp now, w/ TT street header and new chip.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

well 16v costs way more to build. A cam for 8v cost half of what it costs for 16v (so many used 8v cams in the market) The cost of porting a 16v is much higher than an 8v. The initial cost of buying a 16v is way higher than an 8v. The cost of maintaing an 8v is way cheaper than a 16v. 
Dont forget that aba 8v are one of the toughest engines in the market.
why do you think they use vw 8v engines for F3 racing? I have never heard of using 16v engine in air planes! but they use 8v for its unbeatable reliability.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (kickster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickster* »_well 16v costs way more to build. A cam for 8v cost half of what it costs for 16v (so many used 8v cams in the market) The cost of porting a 16v is much higher than an 8v. The initial cost of buying a 16v is way higher than an 8v. The cost of maintaing an 8v is way cheaper than a 16v. 
Dont forget that aba 8v are one of the toughest engines in the market.
why do you think they use vw 8v engines for F3 racing? I have never heard of using 16v engine in air planes! but they use 8v for its unbeatable reliability. 


Your reasoning is wrong. Most people that never built/owned a 16v think this way. 
The 16v cams might cost twice as much but make twice as much power. The 16v is just as reliable as the 8v. Who ever told you it isnt, is a fugging moron. Take care of it and it will run over 250k miles just like a 8v. What cost more money on the 16v? Cuz you have to buy 16v lifters instead of 8 or 16 valve stem seals? Because every other part is with in a few bucks of the 8v. 
Also, porting a 16v head will give you a gain of 15-30whp with the right cams. How much does the 8v head give you? 10-15whp with the right cam? Cost twice as much but gives you twice the power.
Why are you even bringing up racing and air planes? We arent talking about either. This is for a street car. 
As for the added initial expense of buying a 16v. I bought several 2l 16v motors for $300 and a couple aba's for the same price. How is it more expensive for the 16v then? 
If you can find a dyno chart for a stock bottom end 2l 8v w/ mild cam (must idle like stock) that comes with in 5whp of my motor. Id like to see it. It can even be on standalone. Im sure you're not going to find one. 
Dont pull that 8v owner crap and say that 16v's suck cuz they cost more. You gotta pay to make power. I want to see you build a 8v that makes the power of my motor and is as streetable as mine.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

take chill pill bro. I dont hate 16v engine so stop freaking out. 
I love 16v as much as I love 8v. 
I simply pointed out that 8v is cheaper to build and have fun with. 
Ps. My car is a race car that is why I decided to build a 8v and not a 
16v. In future I may build a 16v.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_20v head swap, forged internals (fully lightened, balanced), solid lifter conversion w/ insane amounts of duration on the cams, increased displacement and compression, ITB's or short runner intake, standalone, no aux. components like A/C or power steering...etc., etc.
It won't really be all that driveable, but it'll sure make a lot of power. You might as well go with a turbo setup for a third the price, and a drivable car.

You left a prayer out, because even all thats not going to get you there.


----------



## cyberay9 (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (GTibunny16v)*

word up...give it up...the sun wasn't meant to orbit the earth


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_
You left a prayer out, because even all thats not going to get you there.

Tell that to Nate Romero


----------



## yes2euro (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (VW97Jetta)*

go towww.teampsi.com by there stage 1 race engine and stage 1 turbo kit , good for a suposed 200 hp with of coarse 30 shot of NOS

_Modified by yes2euro at 1:14 PM 11-3-2003_


_Modified by yes2euro at 1:15 PM 11-3-2003_


----------



## RTW Rally (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (VW97Jetta)*

There is alot envolved but some stuff they mentioned was done but not explained in detail. All i know is that is special, and its really fun to drive.


----------



## aatap (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (yes2euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yes2euro* »_Do what im doing, go to http://www.teampsi.com check out there racing engines they have a stage 1 2.0 N/A with 200 hp you can buy which i will be doing over the winter, or, if you have the money you can throw there stage 2 or 3 engines in your car or if your insanely loaded with money and have the need for over 300 hp get there turbo















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I think maybe you misunderstood the ad. That is not a 200hp n/a engine. But it suppossedly could support 200hp with one of their turbo kits.


----------



## yes2euro (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (aatap)*

ive been talking with them for a while and i asked them, but yea i am mistaken my bad, i cant read


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v 200hp (yes2euro)*

So many people here are pushing the turbo option as the highest return for the $ spent and there is a lot of truth to that but it is not nessasarly the right answer for everyone. 
I have owned a number of cars, FWD, RWD AWD, with Turbo, Supercharged and N/A types of all the driveline configs and some are just more fun than others. 
My personal most fun car I have ever owned is my 200ish HP N/A Golf. I can just beat on the motor and having it behind a supper nice Gemini Gearbox that shift fast and sure keeping the screaming motor above 6500 RPM on the upshifts is magic. Is it as fast as a Turbo car, no, is it as cheap as a turbo car - again no but it is really fun to drive - more fun than any turbo car with less than 300 HP. 
To make a turbo car real fun I think it takes a lot more power to bring on the giggles, like 330HP or so and I also think the Golf is a crapy platform for a 330Hp powerplant - ie it is no fun at that power level. I personally belive that everything above 250ish HP should be RWD or AWD. 
I will agree with the trubo fans on one point - Turbo cars make heck of a lot better daily drivers then highly moded N/A cars of = power. 
So like everything in life there are optioins and reasons to go either way and the right option will very person to person. I work to keep an open mind and listen to what others say, it is worth thinking about. 
DKB


----------

